# déprime totale j'ai besoin de rire



## Olivier.w (1 Août 2001)

Je déprime de ne pas pouvoir voir Alizée , une stare que j'adore donc aidez moi à surmonter mon morale en me faisant rire, j'en aie besoin donc merci de mettre des conneries qui me fassent rire.


----------



## macinside (1 Août 2001)

regarde ça : http://www.spotstv.com/special/oc/mosqui.html 
et ça : http://homepage.mac.com/macinside/star.html


----------



## Muludovski (1 Août 2001)

http://jeanclaudevandamme.free.fr/


----------



## Amok (1 Août 2001)

C'est une blague ????????


----------



## benR (1 Août 2001)

Je me marrais plus quand tu demandais des infos sur 9.3 et 10.5 et les bi G4 GHz, olivier...

Quand tu t'engueules comme un chiffonier avec SirMacGregor, t'es moins intéressant (la blague vient de ce post sur l'ibook 2 et SirMacgregor, amok).

A bon entendeur !


----------



## KillerDeMouches (1 Août 2001)

Moi aussi je déprime mais c'est quand meme plus grave que pour une alizée (quoique celle la est quand meme grave :-D ): J'ai bousillé mon OS X qui me servait de serveur en faisant un chmod -R 400 * a la racine... C'est pas drole du tout on ne se moque pas g pas fait expres (je pensais pas que g t a la racine...) ouinnnn!!!!


----------



## Sir (1 Août 2001)

Imagines que moi avec mon LC 630 je deprime grave et toi qui a un Ti ....


----------



## gribouille (1 Août 2001)

Demande une photo dédicacée de Amok... tu vas voir , à mourir de rire    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MOUAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAAAHAHA    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[01 août 2001 : message édité par gribouille]


----------



## Amok (2 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*Demande une photo dédicacée de Amok... tu vas voir , à mourrir de rie*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

A nourrir de riz?

Les photos sont expédiées à qui en fait la demande par courrier en 3 exemplaires, avec un chèque de 50 francs pour frais de dossier.

==&gt; Gribouille, je me demandais comme ca: cela fait combien de temps depuis que tu as posté un msg qui signifie quelque chose?

[01 août 2001 : message édité par Amok]


----------



## macinside (2 Août 2001)

a quand THE AMOK STORE  ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





--------------
900° post !

[01 août 2001 : message édité par macinside]


----------



## Sir (2 Août 2001)

c'est quoi ses delires explique moi stp


----------



## aricosec (2 Août 2001)

ah !ah !ah !ah !ah !ah !ah !ah !hi !hi !hi !hi !hi !hi !hi !hi !hi !ho ! ho ! ho !o ! ho ! ho !ho ! ho ! ho !hu ! hu ! hu !hu ! hu ! hu !hu ! hu ! hu !


----------



## Olivier.w (2 Août 2001)

allé faites moi rire encore plus,  je rigole pas assez
J'ai fait un  deal avec un copain que si j'éclat de rire en sanglot en fiaisant une crise de faut rire pendant 1 heure il m'offre unG5 10 Ghz

donc faites moi rire je vous en supplie


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2001)

Salut Olivier !
Si ça peut t'aider, je sais que Aricosec et l'Amiral organisent des petits spectacles où, déguisés en castors et avec leurs pébroques, ils font un remake de Saturday Night Drancy's Fever...
...3 morts lors de leur dernier spectacle (rate explosée...).
Amitiés, 
thebig


----------



## Amiral 29 (3 Août 2001)

L'Amirauté confirme les 3 dc:

1 rate éclatée...Faut pas courir trop vite en fuyant
1 foie pulvérisé par pastagas + chouchen sur sucre caramélisée 
1 intoxication aigüe à l'anémélectroreculpédalicouparacaillouship! Quel nom!!!
Enfin bref le mec il était noyé quoi!

Mais viens à notre spectacle: ya des survivants...C comme dans les lofts!
Au fait aricosec c quand notre prochain show?
Kenavo


----------



## macinside (3 Août 2001)

c'est violent les bals en bretagne


----------



## macinside (3 Août 2001)

si t'es toujour déprimer voila la dosse ultime :  http://www.macmp3.free.fr/monmac/colle.mp3


----------



## benR (3 Août 2001)

Euh... il y des jeunes, ici, macinside.....


----------



## macinside (3 Août 2001)

désolé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais il n'y a que des grands ici (méme si j'ai appris se genre de chansons vers 12/13 ans  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Sir (3 Août 2001)




----------



## Amiral 29 (3 Août 2001)

On s'aperçoit que ce sujet est terrible...Faire marrer 1 mec qui demande à rire c'est pas évident!
Autocritique: mon post il est pas si marrant...Les autres pas trop non plus (à mon sens quoi!)
Finalement c'est celui de aricosec le mieux : moi je me suis marré et ya rien pourtant!
déprime totale= Prozac...On se marre pas pour autant!

Je crois qu'il faudrait changer le sujet:
J'ai besoin de chialer...Help!!!
Kenavo

PS. Je sais pourquoi je suis triste :J'ai préparé mon mouchoir pour demain...Touba fall s'en va!
TOUS A ROISSY!


----------



## Sir (3 Août 2001)




----------



## aricosec (3 Août 2001)

d'accord LE je commence,pour rire virgule il faut d'abord se procurer une livre d'humour point

se mettre devant son pc,(pardon mac),relire le roman depuis le début
RIRE ! ha ! ha !ha !..hi ! hi !
dés qu'on en a marre foutre un grand coup de botte dans cet ordinateur de m.... prendre sa belle par la main,et lui faire admirer le dessous des feuilles dans la forêt la plus proche,ainsi etendu mollement,les doigts de pieds en bouquet de violettes,se préparer a lui interpreter la brouette togolaise,suivie du bras mérovingien,plus connu sous le nom de cétoutamoiptiot,un refrain de chnord,la vous aller vous marrer c'est sur,croyer en mon expérience.
mais je suis sur que LE et d'autres en connaisent un boot.


----------



## gjouvenat (3 Août 2001)

Alors la....Alizee ??? Ca depace tout ce que je pouvais penser....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*





 c'est violent les bals en bretagne   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-----------
...d'ailleurs, Coppola a tourné les scènes les plus sanglantes d'Apocalypse Now à la sortie d'un bal breton pour épargner quelques tonnes d'hémoglobine et pour faire plus réel...


----------



## Sir (4 Août 2001)




----------



## aricosec (5 Août 2001)

docteur freud,y font rien qu'a m'embrouiller ! "j'ai plus ma tête"(merci audiard),j'ai oublié le nom du gars qui voulait s'marrer,j'ai oublié le rendez vous de L'AMIRAL! ce soir en haut de la falaise de la pointe de roscanvel,d'ou il voulait me balancer,oublié les perpétuels phrases assassines du DUDE qui attendra encore longtemps son tricot,le mouton n'étant pas encore tondu,oublié l'armement  d'ALEM ,sur lequel je trouverais un jour une revanche smilleteuse,oublié le chemin du roman qui coulerait au fond du paniersi quelques uns n'y prenaient pas garde,oublié d'ailleurs que quelqun voulait s'marrer,mes sentiments de frustrations ayant pris le dessus,j'ecris n'importe ou,oui docteur j'ai oublié !












[04 août 2001 : message édité par aricosec]


----------



## archeos (5 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*,j'ecris n'importe ou,oui docteur j'ai oublié !

[04 août 2001 : message édité par aricosec]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oh, tout redevient comme avant alors ! chouette !


----------



## aricosec (5 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*

oh, tout redevient comme avant alors ! chouette !



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


_MAIS MA PAROLE TU ME CHARRI ARCHIE ?_
si je trouve un armement toi et ALEM,vous y passerez !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Août 2001)

Tu veux te marrer ? Fais comme moi, va voir Evolution au ciné (le film est déjà bien fendard) à côté d'un gars qui a un rire de cheval : là c'est carrément la mort (de rire)!! 
J'l'ai vu hier soir, j'en rigole encore tout seul, c'est dire...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Août 2001)

Tu veux te marrer ? Fais comme moi, va voir Evolution au ciné (le film est déjà bien fendard) à côté d'un gars qui a un rire de cheval : là c'est carrément la mort (de rire)!! 
J'l'ai vu hier soir, j'en rigole encore tout seul, c'est dire...


----------



## macinside (5 Août 2001)

il y a aussi scary movie 2 (il y a méme des powerbook ti, et la scéne du clown est trop abusé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Yama (5 Août 2001)

Moi je pense que ta deprime ne vient pas du fait que tu ne peux pas écouter Alizée mais parce que tu écoutes parfois Alizée.

Tu n'as qu'a te dire que : Alizée est encore un des ces produits préfabriqués pour l'industrie toute puissante de la musique visant a imposé un style stéréotypé et rassurant par son conventionnalisme d'une image idéalisé de l'adolescance. 
Mettant de côté encore, tout les nuances de comportement de cet âge sensible.
Jouant sur des méthodologies musicale archi recyclée afin de créer une sorte de nivellement des possibilité intellectuelles et de curiosités de la jeunesse de 13 à 17 ans.
En imposant l'idée que ces chanteuses qui n'ont rien d'artiste puisse représenter une image branchée et jeune alors qu'il s'agit plutôt d'un systême proche de la démagogie habituelle des publicistes qui creé un besoin contrôlé.
Ici ! le besoin est celui de repondre a qqch de facillement entandable et pouvant facilement se rependre par le bouche a oreille d'un jeune à l'autre : impliquant des achats en serie de la classe adolescante qui si on prenait au cas par cas, individu par individu, n'hésiterait pas a reconnaître avoir cedé à la pression médiatique et avoir acheté le Cd par complaisance. Parce que la radio et M6 le diffuse tout le temps et que c'est devenu une scie par saturation et non par un jugement sur la qualité du produit.
Jouant principalement sur la libido de cet âge sans choquer : car on est en présence d'une imagerie érotique mais non provoquante ou pornographique au même niveau intellectuelle et de manipulation que les pubs pour eaux minérales ou autre utilisant l'image féminine dans une conception d'idéalisation de relations amoureuses et sexuelles.
Le paradoxe est que ces Lolita : Britney Spear, Alizée, et autres  joue sur un mouvement à la mode de puritanisme déguisé.
On vous montre un peu de charme mais pas trop pour ne pas choquer "famille de france" et la morale "chretienne catholique" et on fait passer ça pour de la provoc.
J'ai beaucoup rigolé le jour où zapant malencontresement sur un reportage sur Britney Spear sur M6 il y a longtemps de ça : celle ci déclarait avec fierté que son idole et son mdèle était Madonna.
Je ne defends pas Madonna qui pour moi n'a plus autant de charisme qu'avant.
Je ne pas dire non plus être fan de cette chanteuse mais force est de lui reconnaître qu'elle a comme même bousculé les habitudes dans son début de carrières.

Les lolitas d'aujourd'hui n'ont rien de l'impertinance de Madonna.
Elles sont au contraires les instruments même de l'industries musicales. et n'ont rien de l'indépendance d'autre Artistes.
Alizée est plus proches des "Bizounours" pour Ados qu'autre chose.


Moralité : si tu veux pas déprimer : va dans une bibliothèque qui a un rayon discothèque : prend toi un abonnement : et emprunte plein de nouveauté et de disque inconnu.
On est très agréablement surpris qu'en on etant des chansons qui nous touchent vraiment et dant le fond et la substance semble être plus lié a un travail sur l'observation du monde qui nous encoure qu'a une ratatouille de cliché et de stéréotipe, certe très plaisant, mais complaitement futile et alienant.


Voila


----------



## archeos (5 Août 2001)

Là Yama tu mérites  de repasser en configuration 8 Thz, pour la profondeur de la réflexion et la clarté avec laquelle elle est exposée. Dommage que ce soit dans le Bar, elle va passer inaperçue dans le flot de nos futilités


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Août 2001)

Yama, tu prépares une maitrise en sociologie, ou bien t'es complètement ouf ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Août 2001)

Ah , j'ai compris : t'as scanné un article de "Madame Figaro", C ça ? (ou alors du supplément spécial Alizée du Monde de ce week-end)


----------



## Yama (6 Août 2001)

ouolaj ! il y a plein de fautes de frappes et d'orthos.

Bah non je lis rien : je suis juste un peu ouf (ça c'est sur) et j'ai un plaisir tout particulier a deployer un cinisme envers le cinisme de notre société.

Je suis pas trop le genre antimondialiste, ou tout autre idéologie directement en opposition avec les progrès du mondes. Je suis plutôt contre tout ce qui est une forme de système non nuancé.
Je suis aussi sévère envers les Antinucléaires non nuancé qui sont contre parce que c'est à la mode aujourd'hui d'être contre que ceux qui sont entièrement pour.
Je suis certe contre bcp de choses mais je suis aussi très curieux dès qu'il y a de la créativité.

En fait je suis plutôt un blazé et un dégouté par ce que c'ette planète fait.
La dépripme m'envahi quand je vois la niaïserie du journal télévisé parler au même niveau du dernier Film de Lambert et des morts en Tchétchénie
C'est pour ça qu'Apple je la deteste et je l'adore : que je fais parti des ses fans complètement subjectifs qui s'est montés le chou avec les rumeurs.
Parce que Apple est géniale desfois et très très mais vraiment très con desfois

Mais au moins elle est vivante

Sinon c'est vrai que j'aime bien le Monde Diplomatique et que ça se sent  en général !

Et pour Alizée : la première fois que j'ai vu : ce serait mal honnête de dire que j'ai pas regardé de travers la mignonne ! mais très vite j'ai vu ce que c'tait vraiment que ce truc et ça me donne plus envie de vomir qu'aut'chose


----------



## archeos (6 Août 2001)

dakodac, Yama. Mais dommage que tu te relâches coté orthographe, maintenant que tu nous as montré ce que tu savais faire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Août 2001)

C'est vrai que 8 µHz c'est une méchante surestimation...
Cependant j'suis assez d'accord avec ce que tu dis, Yama, mais c sans doute pasque j'ai pas le moral au top
A part ça, "Yama" fait naître en moi un tas de jeux de mots cons, mais j'ai pas envie d'avoir le déshonneur d'être le 58945e crétin à les sortir


----------



## Yama (7 Août 2001)

Ah ! ah ! ah !

vous me faite bien rire !

c'est vrai que je tape à la vitesse de la lumière et que mon doigt fourche pas mal suis effectivement pas b en orthographe  (0 de moyenne au colège : pas plus radical)

j'essaye de me rattraper sur le contenupuis je préfère dessiner qu'écrire !

bah !

je reste à 8 µHz pour l'instant

mais p'tre qu'a l'Apple Expo je changerais de Processeur !

Je suis ouf : que voulez vous :

vous savez un étudiant des beux-arts qui dirige une revue de BD et qui aime les mathématiques au point de casser avec sa copine parce que les équations et leur beauté graphique et -disons- métaphisique sont pluus importante pour moi que le reste : eh ! bin ! ce garçon n'est pas très normal vous savez !


----------



## gribouille (7 Août 2001)

... pfffou... toute façon, je lis plus Yama... c'est toujours pleins de mots partout... c'est trop long à lire...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je préfère la prose de SirMacGregor, qui lui s'évertue à communiquer sous forme de rebus avec les smileys...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on comprends rien.. mais c'est mignon tout plein


----------



## gribouille (7 Août 2001)

... de toute façon même quand il se sers de mots et de lettres dans des phrases on comprends rien..


----------



## gribouille (7 Août 2001)

mais noooon... t'inquiètes pas SirMacGregor, on t'aime biadore tes petits zigoui-goui... continues donc...


----------



## Amiral 29 (9 Août 2001)

si tu es gai ...ris dont!
Je fais court ...en vacances!
Kenavo


----------



## Yama (9 Août 2001)

> Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
> [QB]... pfffou... toute façon, je lis plus Yama... c'est toujours pleins de mots partout... c'est trop long à lire...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yama (10 Août 2001)

rien compris


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Août 2001)

Guéridon...

Yama tu nous avait plutôt habitués à des réponses de 2 pages que de 2 mots


----------



## alèm (10 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*Moi je pense que ta deprime ne vient pas du fait que tu ne peux pas écouter Alizée mais parce que tu écoutes parfois Alizée.

Tu n'as qu'a te dire que : Alizée est encore un des ces produits préfabriqués pour l'industrie toute puissante de la musique visant a imposé un style stéréotypé et rassurant par son conventionnalisme d'une image idéalisé de l'adolescance. 



Moralité : si tu veux pas déprimer : va dans une bibliothèque qui a un rayon discothèque : prend toi un abonnement : et emprunte plein de nouveauté et de disque inconnu.
On est très agréablement surpris qu'en on etant des chansons qui nous touchent vraiment et dant le fond et la substance semble être plus lié a un travail sur l'observation du monde qui nous encoure qu'a une ratatouille de cliché et de stéréotipe, certe très plaisant, mais complaitement futile et alienant.


Voila*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

allez hop je te conseille Ground Zero, Ohaio et The Ex, pour le coté expérimental tu peux essayer Subsonic1 avec fred frith et marc Ribot, tu peux aussi écouter DNA et voilà après ce décrassage je pourrais te conseiller divers trucs comme LaMonte Young et John Cage

Alizée (quesqu'il faut pas lire mais elle doit être b la petite!)


----------



## Yama (10 Août 2001)

oouuuuaaaeeeeh ! t'es mon pote toi !


----------



## alèm (11 Août 2001)

si tu veux mais va falloir que tu supportes *Le Bois Bandé, le Bissap et le Vin de Palme * que doit me ramener *TOUBA* pour que je sache si je peux entiérement te faire confiance hé hé 


----------



## Yama (11 Août 2001)

Merde !
je bois pas

ça y est ch'uis grillé.

Moi qui pensait enfin pouvoir sortir de ma solitude.
Encore raté.

Je ne suis un bout de bois perdu au milieu de l'océan pacifique entouré de requin.

Exclu avant même d'avoir prouvé ma valeur.
Tout ça au cause l'eclusion dont nous, les non-buveur- fesons sans cesse l'épreuve.
Considéré comme des extratterestre ne sachant pas se marrer un cout

Condamner a une image de petit serieux bourgeois qui m'étouffe à sentir ma pomme d'Adam remonter le long de mon cou.


aaaarrrgggghhhh! la traitrise  de ce monde me fend la peau sans me fendre les os pour me sentir souffir recrovillier sur moi même comme seule défense aux préjugé dont le regard humain fait preuve !


----------



## alèm (11 Août 2001)

Bon allez pleure pas, tiens, pose ta tête sur la douce et frêle épaule d'Api
Tu ne bois pas? ce n'est pas grave, si tu as le permis tu conduiras ma voiture lors de retour de nos virées avec Api, Touba, Amok, Girbouille et les autres;


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Août 2001)

...et même quand ça va pas,
ça vaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....

Yama, t'sais, même si tu bois pas, j't'aime bien.
Même si t'aimais pas la sodomie faciale, j't'aimerais bien quand même

Écoutes pas tous ces cons jaloux.... 
La vérité, elle est dans les bras de BAU-BO, la vulve mythique et muse de nos fantasmes

Elle est dans le fond du verre qu'on doigte d'un il goulu et tendre
Dans le lointain des démesures qu'on aspire...
et qu'on craint

qui SAIT?   qui VOIT?    QUI sent?
l'acre odeur des demains qu'on incinère?


----------



## alèm (11 Août 2001)

SirMassicot ne suffisait pas v'la que &lt;Le Bouzeux&gt; se repointe!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Août 2001)

Tu viens de me révéler ma vraie nature.

Je fonds en larmes.


tu veux pas finir ton pack de 16? ça ira mieux.


----------



## alèm (11 Août 2001)

(message auto-détruit)





[16 août 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Août 2001)

"pack de 16" , masc. indéfini :
- humour dépréciatif à valeur négative.
- signe de haine profonde, ou encore de mépris catharsique
- bouleversement des sens en signe de condescendance frénétique


Alèm. J'aime trop tes posts désespéremment virils et creux pour t'en vouloir.
Désolé.
Essaye "petite bite", la prochaine fois. Peut-être que ça marchera mieux.


[la direction prie les utilisateurs de ce forum de bien vouloir l'excuser pour ces débordements d'amour intempestifs]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Août 2001)

Bon, c'est pas tout ça, mais je viens de lire ce qu'on peut appeler un flambage grandeur nature sur le forum d'a côté (1000 posts), d'où il ressort - pas complètement à tort - que ce site précis n'est pas tout à fait celui qui convient pour foutre sa merde.

Mon ambition n'étant pas tout à fait de faire chier, je m'excuse pour le post du dessus.
Voilà, c'est dit.
Mais bon, pas de vacances, tout ça... faut que la pression sorte.

Alèm, j'te paye une absinthe quand tu veux. Tu verras, pour la lévitation, ça aide.


----------



## alèm (11 Août 2001)

(message mort au combat)







[16 août 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
 je préfère les douces et amères bières de ces bons moines (je ne suis pourtant pas chrétien) belges trappistes et cisterciens
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------
...et connaisseur en plus ! 
Je me ravitaille 2 x par mois dans une petite abbaye des Flandres (village de Westvleteren - entre Ypres et la côte belge - choix entre trappistes 6, 8 ou 12 degrés...)...c'est divin !
D'ailleurs, j'en ouvre une à votre santé


----------



## Yama (11 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
je m'en moque éperdument, tu n'es pas plus subtil que moi et tu as autant d'humour
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


hum   si un peu plus

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
justement les hommes les vrais boivent de la kro ou de la 16, i
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Voila une remarque d'une finesse et d'une intelligence qui replace bien l'homme à sa place comme j'ai l'habitude de l'observer au quotidien

En dessous même des insectes : Ah belle Empuse , reine des mantes religieuses aux cornes de diable et au chapeau en forme de Pchent : ose me pardonner cet affrond je viens de te faire

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
le bonze, un petit geste : oublie-moi (merci d'avance)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Au fait je conduis pas non plus !

Je vais me faire lincher là mais bon  ! j'assume


----------



## aricosec (11 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
----------------
...et connaisseur en plus ! 
Je me ravitaille 2 x par mois dans une petite abbaye des Flandres (village de Westvleteren - entre Ypres et la côte belge - choix entre trappistes 6, 8 ou 12 degrés...)...c'est divin !
D'ailleurs, j'en ouvre une à votre santé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

l'est gonflé le DUDE,ALEM parle de picole,et tout de suite il rapplique dard ,dard(bien sur ecrit comme ça le dare est plutot flatteur pour le BIG),d'ailleurs les biere belges sont accompagées d'une pillule de viagra,alors qu'en allemagne c'est plutot un petit verre de snapsh.
c'est bien sur fatiguée et pompette,qu'il n'arrive plus a ecrire une ligne dans le roman,a nos cousins belges ! ça tient pas la distance a c'theure.


----------



## alèm (11 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
----------------
...et connaisseur en plus ! 
Je me ravitaille 2 x par mois dans une petite abbaye des Flandres (village de Westvleteren - entre Ypres et la côte belge - choix entre trappistes 6, 8 ou 12 degrés...)...c'est divin !
D'ailleurs, j'en ouvre une à votre santé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu sais LeBlog, j'suis d'euch'nord, tout in haut, dins l'Somme enfin presque
à 90 bornes d'une charmante localité se nommant Chimay et je veux ben v'nir chez ti pour en dégazouiller queqzunes, mon bon gros Lebowiscz


----------



## alèm (11 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*


Au fait je conduis pas non plus !

Je vais me faire lincher là mais bon  ! j'assume*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je ne te lyncherais pas, ces pratiques sont abolis chez mon peuple depuis 2 millénaires mais je peux encore te lapider

&lt;Le Gonze&gt; n'a pas beaucoup d'humour et est presque aussi gonflant que SirmacGrégor avant ses très méritables Excuses 
Si c'est toi le bonzon, je te préfère avec tes vrais habits!


désolé, mais quand je dis "les hommes les vrais" je parle de mes concitoyens qui vont chasser l'oiseau migrateur épuisé et tenant leur fusil comme leur sexe  (en passant je n'ai rien contre la chasse, elle  participe de "l'équilibre des espèces")

bon mon bon Yama, à part ceci,  je te souhaite une bonne écoute des disques que j'ai cité et je suis prêt à te filer des copies (si tu habites tout seul car ces disques sont une raison de divorce reconnue par la loi)


----------



## Yama (12 Août 2001)

J'ai longtemps hésité avant de repondre a ce post


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

Si c'est toi le bonzon, je te préfère avec tes vrais habits!
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Quoi ! tu penses que je suis skizo au point d'entretenir deux identités.

Tu pourrais voir au style litteraire que nous sommes pas les mêmes


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
désolé, mais quand je dis "les hommes les vrais" je parle de mes concitoyens qui vont chasser l'oiseau migrateur épuisé et tenant leur fusil comme leur sexe  (en passant je n'ai rien contre la chasse, elle  participe de "l'équilibre des espèces")
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oula la h qu'est qui faut pas lire 

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
"les hommes les vrais"
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

est déjà une expression que je trouve lamentable, stupide, cliche, bourrine, ijnsupportable, inacceptable, Macchiste
Bon je vais pas être aggressif parce que là ça n'en vaut pas la peine mais j'ai l'impression de lire cette remarque comme j'entendrais un film de serie B des années 60
c'est ....  c'est .....

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
 et tenant leur fusil comme leur sexe
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Sans commentaire

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
 je n'ai rien contre la chasse, elle  participe de "l'équilibre des espèces"
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Bin voyons

Elle participe a plein d'accident, au fait que je peux plus me ballader en forêt tranquille pendant la periode de chasse, A du plomb qui se fout dans les nappes fréatiques
0,1pL/L d'eau pour choper un cancer
La mise a mort comme un sport est qqch qui me terrifie dans le concept même.
Quand il sagit de vivre ok! mais pour son plaisir ! non !

et pourquoi je dis tout ça
c'est un combat d'avance perdu dans cette discussion
c'est vain
Je me demande pourquoi je me fatigue : ch'uis trop con

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
bon mon bon Yama, à part ceci,  je te souhaite une bonne écoute des disques que j'ai cité et je suis prêt à te filer des copies (si tu habites tout seul car ces disques sont une raison de divorce reconnue par la loi)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je te remercie, mais finalement je me debrouillerais tout seul


----------



## alèm (12 Août 2001)

(priez &gt;Le Bonze&lt; dans sa grande sagesse!)

[11 août 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## alèm (12 Août 2001)

(lisez &lt;Le Bonze&gt; dans sa grande sagesse)

[11 août 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*le bonze, un petit geste : oublie-moi (merci d'avance)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnouf

non, désolé, rien à faire.

Celà étant, j'aime pas mal ta légitimation-nuanciation-explication comique de la chasse. On reconnaît bien là les vrais p'tits rigolos du nord qui ont trop d'humour toute la journée.
Mais c'est quand même marrant, sur ce forum, cette manie de se chercher des boucs émissaires.
Allez, grand manitou alèm, lance les chiens!


----------



## alèm (12 Août 2001)

je frétille déjà de la queue, petit con!





(désolé je n'ai qu'un chat et il adore chasser)

c'est pas *pour* un mec qui se défoule après ces heures de travail (17h la fin du turbin le fonctionnaire?) que je vais me fatiguer


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Août 2001)

fonctionnaire du samedi? hmmmm. pas si mal.

Ya aussi les crêches qui ferment, à 17:00.
Ou pigalle.com qui ouvre.

Faits ton choix, homme de toutes mes joies.

(Mais si tu peux te contenter de faire joujou avec ton clavier, ta tête et tes smilies dans les posts vaguement informels du bar, tu feras presque un pas déterminant sur la longue route de l'évolution. Tu sais, le moment où tu pourras exprimer ta pensée sans petits dessins...)


----------



## alèm (12 Août 2001)

parce que tu crois vraiment exprimer *ta* pensée?

ton surnom est usurpé, ta "sagesse" de noble lignée devrait t'enseigner que ce n'est jamais _ta_ ("propre") pensée que tu exprimes puisqu'il faudrait déjà que ton "je" existe
or _il n'est pas un moi, il n'est pas dix moi, moi est une position d'équilibre_

et je suis _désormais_ tout ouï pour tes subtiles âneries

nous sommes au bar et tu crois exprimer ta pensée de vieux beau frustré (hypothèse suivant pigalle.com) en insultant les autres et surtout en croyant que ton "expérience" a valeur de supériorité
ton mépris cache mal tes limites et tu n'es qu'un peureux.

ne va pas me croire en colère, je suis plutôt hilare, du grand rire fraternel    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et puis je crois que je préfère mes dessins de gamin à tes insultes alors continue c'est ma dernière réponse et je t'en prie *honore ta propre demeure*
sincèrement

[11 août 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## Yama (12 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*parce que tu crois vraiment exprimer ta pensée?

ton surnom est usurpé, ta "sagesse" de noble lignée devrait t'enseigner que ce n'est jamais ta ("propre") pensée que tu exprimes puisqu'il faudrait déjà que ton "je" existe
or il n'est pas un moi, il n'est pas dix moi, moi est une position d'équilibre*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je vois vraiment pas ce que tu veux dire par cette citation.
C'est inaproprié pour leBonze

Je comprend ce que ça fout là.
C'est nul

Qui est tu pour argumenter sur la propriété de la pensée.
N'est elle pas la somme de tes expériences couplés a ton moi intérieur.
Pourquoi la pensée de qqun ne peut-elle aussi être la sienne.

Tu crois que la pensée c'est de la génération spontanée.

Et bien Le Pasteur de Psychanalise, ce cher Papa Freud te contredirait grandement ainsi que les philosophes et psychanlistes d'aujourd'hui aussi.
Tout est du repiquage a l'origine. C'est après qu'emmerge l'originalité et la pensée individuelle.
D'aillieur Spinoza le disait avant Freud aussi

Pourquoi vous vous fichez pas la paix.
Si vous vous aimez pas.
ça commence a me saouler votre gueguerre

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
et je suis désormais tout ouï pour tes subtiles âneries
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est sur que tes anneries, elles, ne le sont pas !


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
ton mépris cache mal tes limites et tu n'es qu'un peureux.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Le mepris cache effectivemment des limites : mais revelle souvent bien des forces.

LeBonze a certain esprit d'analyse que peu ont, je trouve.

Et dans l'histoire je le defend un peu parce que je te trouve un peu lourd, sauf ton respect Alem
Au moins Lebonze prend ça avec humour


Et même si tu essaye de te rattraper en disant ça qui est entre nous vraiment de la facilité ....

[/QB][/QUOTE]
ne va pas me croire en colère, je suis plutôt hilare, du grand rire fraternel     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[11 août 2001 : message édité par alèm][/QB][/QUOTE]

oui bah ça je m'en doute un peu : c'est tellemen t mieux d'en rire.........pour ignorer


perso j'aimerais bien que le staff ferme ce sujet : je le trouve de plus en plus déplaisant et plus en rapport avec le début.
Même si je suis conscient qu'en y participant je ne fais que participer à l' aplatissement et à la niaiserie qui règne dans ces derniers posts.

Tant pis je propose comme même.

Faut l'arreter ce sujet


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Août 2001)

Qu'est ce que tu tentes d'articuler quand tu t'exprimes en gras?

Non, c'est vrai, tu ne répondras pas. Dommage.
Tu peux encore éditer ton message, histoire d'assumer encore une fois tout ce que tu dégorges sur ces pauvres pages.

Il est sûr en tout cas que ton surnom, tu l'as bien mérité. C'est creux et bas de plafond.
Sur ce, je te laisse à tes considérations intéressantes sur le "je" des apparences. Après tout, c'est plutot un honneur que tu me voies comme un "vieux beau frustré", et que je fasses rire du grand éclat fraternel. Fatigues pas trop ton foie, quand même, entre la bière trappiste et les réflexions intenses, le jaune va rappliquer au galop.

Bon, faut vraiment que j'te laisse, tu peux constater que ton humour inimitable commence à me contaminer. J'espère quand même avoir la chance de pouvoir lire bientôt un post de toi qui n'en sera pas un de ta pensée mais de celle que tu crois pouvoir faire émaner de toi sans que tu te rendes compte que c'est à ton insu : ça a l'air plutôt intéressant, aussi.
Au plaisir.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Août 2001)

Bon, ça va finir par faire louche, mais je suis d'accord avec Yama.
Désolé à tous pour la tournure qu'a pris le sujet; c'était assez idiot de ma part de continuer.

Fermez le ban!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Août 2001)

quel plouc tu fais le bonze!

tu vois tu n'es même pas capable de répondre

seulement quelques propos de mec qui en a marre de la vie

je n'ai pas d'humour quand je descends les poubelles mais les éboueurs en ont eux pour continuer leur gagne-merde

tu te crois le desproges du net, va voir Amok, tu prendras des cours!

ta suffisance exhale un parfum de vie gaché, tu n'est même pas un vieux beau, tu n'es qu'un fils de râclure!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Août 2001)

...prévenez-moi quand vous aurez fini !!!
...ça ne me fait plus rigoler !


----------



## alèm (12 Août 2001)

puisque tu me le demandes mon amour






j'arrêtes fissa et je rentre voir mon homme 


*RICO, REVIENS, JE T'AIME!!!*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
RICO, REVIENS, JE T'AIME!!!
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------
...Trop tard, il nous a quitté tous les deux pour filer doux avec l'Amiral...
Bien fait pour toi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...je suis donc "re-libre" !
theblow


----------



## alèm (12 Août 2001)

mince m'v'là tout seul : Api dans les bras de Bialès (l'ayant séduite pendant mon absence le bougre de chez Apple), le petit Toine parti mater les phoques en baie d'authie, je me vois donc obligé de ARRRRGGGHHH donner enfin à Olivier.w sa tiote photo d'Alizée

SirMacGrégor ne regarde pas, va voir la nièce de l'Amiral    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Amok, attends finalement j'arrive au Toubar, j'veux bien de ton rhum de contrebande   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[12 août 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## alèm (12 Août 2001)

oh mon Rico viens-là que je te fasse gouzi-gouzi







(un seul blème, j'ai la table d'allocations de fichiers qui s'et cassé et qui a fait tomber ma lampe sur le chat qui a ensuite péter la chatière de peur, bref réinstallation du système et perte de mes favoris dans IE, donc il faut que je râme pour chercher et le chat ne veut plus rentrer de peur que je lui foutes une trempe ça doit être l'odeur du revêtement que Dude a cousu pour le DV qui a du faire foirer mon système mais bon il n'est pas inintéressant le bougre, rappelle-toi qu'il habite à Mouscron, ce qui veut dire qu'il paye une bouteille d'Orval 10 francs de moins, à peu de choses près, que moi, alors je ne suis pas contre des week-ends chez lui, même si je suis comme toi je ne supporte pas sa femme, la tienne non plus je te l'ai déjà dit, mais bon mon VW Combi orange à côté de son Sharan gris foncé de cadre informatique, je pense que cela pourrait le ramener dans le droit chemin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## aricosec (13 Août 2001)

remarque le village du DUDE,je crois plutôt que c'est un hameau,et avec tout les touristes venus pour contempler le contemplateur LOWSKY,alanguie dans sa chaise longue,la canette a la main,les lignes télephoniques du bled sont saturées,au nombre de deux,il n'a plus acces au forum,les touristes sont en direct avec leurs pays et commentent l'exploi du lofté,la tété belge fait une page speciale sur le sujet,plusieurs producteurs sont sur les rangs,goddard a déja pris quelques plans, et s'est mis en cheville avec le cameraman de la chainunefois,la plus connu de walloni,il racheteras les morceaux de péloche naze pour son prochain "pierrot le félé II"
le maire qui est aussi le cantonier pense a un gros boum sur la région,il commence a racheter en sous main les friches de la mére tapdur,et du pére manguanate,en tout 60 hectares de bonne terre arable
une région en pleine expansion,fini la tranquillité du DUDE


----------



## alèm (13 Août 2001)

ne dis pas de mal de godard mon rico, tu me chafouines, je suis le suel picard à aller voir ses films

je ne savais pas que Lebowisczsky était lofté, le pauvre, il va être obligé de se taper Loana

(d'où t'vins tin acceint min coquet, on dirait ein ch'ti mollé ch'patouais eud'ché mi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   )


----------



## aricosec (13 Août 2001)

ta flamme me va droit au coeur mon ALEM,et tu est a peine calmé que le DUDE te fait du rentededans,en ce moment c'tchio là il a plutôt la plume radine,j'ai vu avec plaisir que tu t'étais décidé a allonger le roman,heureusement,le big a lacher la rampe le traitre,comme tu as comme moi retrouvé la sérénité,tu vas pouvoir ressortir ton artillerie.


----------



## aricosec (13 Août 2001)

Posté à l'origine par ALEM
ALEM !
ne dis pas de mal de godard mon rico, tu me chafouines, je suis le suel picard à aller voir ses films&#8230;
RICO
_ moi aussi j'laime,mais ça n'empêche pas que c'est un radin NA !_
ALEM
je ne savais pas que Lebowisczsky était lofté, le pauvre, il va être obligé de se taper Loana&#8230;
RICO
_le cochon! il parait que c'est déja fait,c'est même lui qui l'a recommandé au jury du tirage au sort_
ALEM
d'où t'vins tin acceint min coquet, on dirait ein ch'ti mollé ch'patouais eud'ché mi&#8230; 
RICO
_les gens de ch"nord c'est du monde tout prés d'min coeur,j'te dit qu'sa tio gamin_

les molieres bientot ?





[13 août 2001 : message édité par aricosec]


----------



## Amok (13 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;La Donzelle&gt;:
*

tu te crois le desproges du net, va voir Amok, tu prendras des cours!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Oulaaaaaaa.... Je n'ai aucunement la prétention ni surtout le talent (3 fois hélas) pour pouvoir prétendre à l'honneur ci dessus noté....





Et puis, même si c'était un compliment, laissez moi en dehors de tout ca: la dernière fois que je me suis exprimé sur mon opposition à la tournure que certains posts prenaient, je me suis fait entraîner dans une engueulade stupide. J'ai compris la leçon, aussi je ne m'en mêle plus.


----------



## gribouille (13 Août 2001)

[13 août 2001 : message édité par gribouille]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
je ne savais pas que Lebowisczsky était lofté, le pauvre, il va être obligé de se taper Loana
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
--------------
...on ne peut vraiment pas avoir le dos tourné 5 minutes que les "ragoteurs" sonnent la charge !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : pour le tirage au sort de loana, je ne l'ai pas recommandée...je l'ai tirée tout seul, comme un grand !
Enfin, je veux dire "au sort" bien entendu et en tout bien tout honneur


----------



## Amok (16 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*mince m'v'là tout seul : Api dans les bras de Bialès (l'ayant séduite pendant mon absence le bougre de chez Apple)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Qu'est ce que c'est que cette histoire?






 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*Amok, attends finalement j'arrive au Toubar, j'veux bien de ton rhum de contrebande 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Celui des frères de la côte, le vrai, l'unique. De l'ile de la tortue aux rivages de Cuba: le voyage sur une goelette qui flotte au fond d'une bouteille et ne craint pas les 55° du Neisson ambré. Tu es toujours le bien venu sur le long cours du zinc.


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*

Celui des frères de la côte, le vrai, l'unique. De l'ile de la tortue aux rivages de Cuba: le voyage sur une goelette qui flotte au fond d'une bouteille et ne craint pas les 55° du Neisson ambré. Tu es toujours le bien venu sur le long cours du zinc.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

toujours prêt pour boire avec toi Amok, hips


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Api:
*

Mon loup des steppes,

Ne crois pas ces viles menteries, mon amour pour toi est pur.

Bien à toi,

Ta soumise*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

dire qu'encore hier, elle me sussurait la même chose au creux de l'oreille






hé hé 


----------



## Amok (17 Août 2001)

Et dire que j'ai la faiblesse de la croire... Il ne faudrait jamais vieillir....


----------



## alèm (17 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Et dire que j'ai la faiblesse de la croire... Il ne faudrait jamais vieillir....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

(Amok dans sa jeunesse si lointaine : 






     )

hé hé    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hi hi hi ©


----------



## Api (17 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Qu'est ce que c'est que cette histoire?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mon loup des steppes,

Ne crois pas ces viles menteries, mon amour pour toi est pur.

Bien à toi,

Ta soumise


----------



## Amiral 29 (19 Août 2001)

> Posté à l'origine par Amok:
> [QB]
> 
> le voyage sur une goelette qui flotte au fond d'une bouteille et ne craint pas les 55° du Neisson ambré.
> ...


----------



## aricosec (19 Août 2001)

plus déprimé que moi y a pas,
*oyé ! oyé  aujourdhui samedi midi tapant,et je suis absolument seul sur macg !*


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2001)

Je suppose qu'elle est retournée dans son ile natale...


----------



## Nephou (21 Octobre 2005)

oui,vraiment,le fallait-il? _voir le titre_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Octobre 2005)

*Oui, il le fallait !*
En ce moment c'est la f&#234;te &#224; la d&#233;prime avec des fils comme s'il en pleuvait sur le sujet.

Il faut que la France sache.


----------



## La mouette (21 Octobre 2005)

presque tout les liens de 2001 sont mort !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Octobre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> oui,vraiment,le fallait-il? _voir le titre_




tiens, en parlant de rire....me suis bien marré, il y a 2/3 heures, en rentrant du ciné quand j'ai trouvé ça:



			
				Vbul a dit:
			
		

> En raison d'un léger souci technique, nous venons de perdre l'ensemble de notre base de données.
> 
> Le précédent backup date de janvier 2002.
> 
> ...




mouhhahahahhahaha....!!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Octobre 2005)

Olivier.w a dit:
			
		

> Je déprime de ne pas pouvoir voir Alizée , une stare que j'adore donc aidez moi à surmonter mon morale en me faisant rire, j'en aie besoin donc merci de mettre des conneries qui me fassent rire.



Il plaisante ou quoi ?

Je pense que c'est une blague... pas possible...  

Nan pas possible, vraiment..

J'peux pas le croire !!


----------



## jahrom (23 Octobre 2005)

Alizé, c'était le caniche de ma mère.

A moi aussi il me manque parfois...:mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il plaisante ou quoi ?
> 
> Je pense que c'est une blague... pas possible...
> 
> ...




*Pareil...*
ça dépasse les limites de l'entendement.




:hein: 
:mouais:


----------



## benjamin (23 Octobre 2005)

N'allez pas r&#233;veiller le peu regrett&#233; olivier.w, malheureux


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Octobre 2005)

Bof une purge de plus ou de moins..


----------



## benjamin (23 Octobre 2005)

C'&#233;tait l'&#233;poque o&#249; l'on devait s'en occuper sans toi. Et je t'assure que ce n'&#233;tait parfois pas si facile


----------



## Foguenne (23 Octobre 2005)

Â, la grande époque d'Olivier W. et SMG.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Octobre 2005)

Mais c'est marrant je me souviens pas de lui...

C'est vieux ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (23 Octobre 2005)

Il poste encore de temps &#224; autres, comme une recherche sur son pseudo peut l'attester... 

... Pour avoir des infos sur les baisses de prix de produits inexistants, par exemple


----------



## garfield (24 Octobre 2005)

Olivier.w a dit:
			
		

> Je déprime de ne pas pouvoir voir Alizée , une stare que j'adore donc aidez moi à surmonter mon morale en me faisant rire, j'en aie besoin donc merci de mettre des conneries qui me fassent rire.




En 2001 le Prozac n'existait pas?


----------



## WebOliver (25 Octobre 2005)

C'est qui cet Olivier?...


----------

